# fishable streams



## NooB24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Anyone have any info if any streams are fishable? conny, grand, etc. and info will be greatly appreciated, im dyin to get out!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

With these cold temps, I'm thinkin', doubtful.
Even drove over the Cuyahoga in the flats and even it only had a 10 ft open channel under the Center St. bridge.....


----------



## fishinerie (Dec 2, 2007)

All Frozen from what I have seen.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

fish were biting in the open water of the rock today. morely and rockliffe were fishable from both sides, i found fish down from morely. goodluck


----------



## lpltonker (Sep 9, 2006)

Gonna try the Hoga by the damn and downstream from there.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Lower hoga in the valleye is always open, harpersfield is always open... And what Ray said.


----------



## lpltonker (Sep 9, 2006)

Managed to go one for two on the Hoga in the cold on Monday. The one I landed was on a peach egg with a yellow veil.


----------



## Plant (Sep 28, 2009)

Do they run the hoga all the way up to the damn in cuyahoga fall?


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Only place i know for sure is harpersfield dam area. Haven't been up in a coupla weeks. Do you know how to get there? Pm me for directions,,,


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

A pellet steelheads natural pellet instinct is to run up a river and stop at some point where they feel they can no longer continue thier run and spawn!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Rocky sucked this morning and sucked even more in the afternoon....I may just wait for a warmup...5 hours and I didnt even see any rolling...the bite is shut down..stay home and wait it out.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Plant said:


> Do they run the hoga all the way up to the damn in cuyahoga fall?


Yea, they run all the way up to the gorge...


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

i heard they get into the headwaters of the cuyahoga


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I'd say they can't get past the Edison Dam in Cuyahoga Falls-most likely not even close to it!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

But if you caught one below the dam and let him go above the dam . . . . . . . .


----------



## Plant (Sep 28, 2009)

Obviously I know they are not going to get past the Edison Damn. I was just wondering if they do make it up to the damn. I go to school in Kent so it would be a nice close spot to explore. I have only been out for steelhead once (last spring) and was hoping to get out a lot more this season. I mostly fish for bass and pan fish with the fly rod but wanted to try something new.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I_Shock_Em said:


> i heard they get into the headwaters of the cuyahoga


Plant, this is the post I was replying to. The headwaters would be somewhere past Mantua! I've heard talk of "some ditches/waters" from the Grand going SOUTH into the Cuyahoga but I'm not convinced that's possible. Anyways, you can find nice, fishable waters below the Ed. Dam all the way to Cleveland so give it a try. You might enjoy the smallmouth fishing in the Valley/Ntl. Park area w/ your flyrod also.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

how's rocky looking?


----------



## NooB24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Me and a buddy are lookin to go somewhwere tommorow. anywhere with open water to at least get some lines wet???? its been tooo long!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Rocky is fishable, fished yesterday with no takers.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Carpman said:


> Rocky is fishable, fished yesterday with no takers.


Thanks a bunch


----------

